# Obstetrician Athens



## Jessdxb (Jan 22, 2014)

Good morning,
I am new to this forum and hoping for some help if possible  I live in Dubai but am married to a Greek. I am currently pregnant with my 3rd child and hope to deliver in Athens. We hope to escape the awful heat and spend the summer in Greece  I am wondering if there are any expats out there who have delivered in one of the beater hospitals eg mitera I think it's called? and what obstetrician they used. I know it's a long shot but I would be so grateful for any information expat or Greek. Many thanks

Jess


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*health*

hi jess,I saw a posting on Expat Blog this morning for you from Camjon who was answering to Christine who is an Administrator.She recommends....Gynaecological Practice of Dr. Michael Lazanakis, Obstetrician and Gynaecologist F.R.C.O.G, and Fiona McIntosh, Midwife R.N, R.M | Venusmed - Obstetrician and Gynaecologist - Athens, Greece She said the team were in her opinion the best in Athens and she loved them,Scottish midwife and her husband as part of a team in a lovely center.I looked it up and it does look very nice.Best wishes to you and your family(new babe)from Concertina,here in Athens


----------

